# A Morning at FitEar's Factory



## joe

​   
   
  One of our Japan Head-Fi'ers, shigzeo, visited FitEar's Chiba factory, and spent some time talking with Mr. Keita Suyama of FitEar.  He was able to learn about the history of FitEar, as well as see the production of the FitEar MH335.  *Click here* to read about shigzeo's visit with Mr. Suyama and see his photos of FitEar's Chiba factory.
   
  What did you find most fascinating about shigzeo's trip to FitEar?


----------



## HideousPride

Titanium Gundams. Fitear is definitely onto something there.
   
  Great read!


----------



## bowei006

If there ain't any Gundams. It ain't Japan.


----------



## TwinQY

Would have been cooler if there was a mini-Zaku inside the MH335DW. Now I would pay for that.
   
  Nice read!


----------



## shigzeo

I should add that the grammar oblivions and lack of a concluding sentence are more the signs of the shochu I was drinking than the music that was in my ears. The grammar I can fix; my taste for the 70's, 80's, and 90's post-punk I can't. Alcohol? That's right out.


----------



## mechgamer123

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> I should add that the grammar oblivions and lack of a concluding sentence are more the signs of the shochu I was drinking than the music that was in my ears. The grammar I can fix; my taste for the 70's, 80's, and 90's post-punk I can't. Alcohol? That's right out.


 
  70s/80s are excellent! 
  Excellent writeup as well!
  So amazing that you were actually able to get a tour from the man himself!


----------



## shigzeo

Quote: 





mechgamer123 said:


> 70s/80s are excellent!
> Excellent writeup as well!
> So amazing that you were actually able to get a tour from the man himself!


 
  Don't forget the tea - never forget that. Or the anime songs.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> Don't forget the tea - never forget that. Or the anime songs.


 
  What songs did you listen to? What anime pin ups!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  -anime thread members unite-


----------



## mechgamer123

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Haha, how was that Japanese vending machine tea?
  Also, what anime songs did you end up listening to?


----------



## TwinQY

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> my taste for the* 70's, 80's, and 90's post-punk* I can't.


 
  Better than those stupid anime songs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Anime, how childish......not that I would be caught dead listening/watching that stuff.
   
  A serious question in queue - did you encounter any Private C435 units there? It seems that they aren't as heavily commercialized as with the other units, so not sure if they are still actively making those/having them available.


----------



## shigzeo

Quote: 





mechgamer123 said:


> Haha, how was that Japanese vending machine tea?
> Also, what anime songs did you end up listening to?


 
  The tea was excellent. Japanese know how to get tea to taste great out of any sort of flask: be it plastic, aluminium, or... TITANIUM! Honestly, I have no idea what anime songs I heard. I learned all I know about anime music from that meeting and it is a very small platform indeed. I'm sorry, my geekiness is stretched to the full even to complete this sentence. Will work harder.
  Quote: 





twinqy said:


> Better than those stupid anime songs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I did see a C435, but didn't listen to it. They don't seem to be out in public as often, which is interesting. I was more captivated by a yet unreleased ToGo! model that is, in Mrs. Suyama's words, "A go-getter," or "an earphone can do anything". I agree whole-heartedly.


----------



## KevinWolf

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> I did see a C435, but didn't listen to it. They don't seem to be out in public as often, which is interesting. *I was more captivated by a yet unreleased ToGo! model that is, in Mrs. Suyama's words, "A go-getter," or "an earphone can do anything". I agree whole-heartedly. *


 
   
  Hoping that it will be a TG335.


----------



## TwinQY

Quote: 





kevinwolf said:


> Hoping that it will be a TG335.


 




  Still not sure how their numbering system works, but I'd be itching for a TG535 (assuming the first digit stands for crossover count, and the last digit stands for driver count). Would love to see how that turns out.
   
  Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> I did see a C435, but didn't listen to it. They don't seem to be out in public as often, which is interesting. I was more captivated by *a yet unreleased ToGo! model that is*, in Mrs. Suyama's words*, "A go-getter," or "an earphone can do anything". I agree whole-heartedly. *


 
  Know we probably can't ask you to spill more beans....
  So I will be wistfully waiting, and my wallet will be content...for the moment.


----------



## KevinWolf

Quote: 





twinqy said:


> Still not sure how their numbering system works, but I'd be itching for a TG535 (assuming the first digit stands for crossover count, and the last digit stands for driver count). Would love to see how that turns out.
> 
> Know we probably can't ask you to spill more beans....
> So I will be wistfully waiting, and my wallet will be content...for the moment.


 
  Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but their notation system works like that: the first digit is the number of ways, the second is the number of bores and the third is the number of drivers.


----------



## mechgamer123

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Haha, good to know if/when I ever get to visit Japan.
  I guess it's true what they say then about the owner of fitear being an anime fan?


----------



## shigzeo

mechgamer123 said:


> Haha, good to know if/when I ever get to visit Japan.
> I guess it's true what they say then about the owner of fitear being an anime fan?




It's true. He even made a FitEar Anime Song insert for Headphone Book 2013. Incredible. Evidently, there are more anime fans than I could have guessed about among earphone lovers because the magazine has sold record numbers.


----------



## bowei006

shigzeo said:


> It's true. He even made a FitEar Anime Song insert for Headphone Book 2013. Incredible. Evidently, there are more anime fans than I could have guessed about among earphone lovers because the magazine has sold record numbers.


*cough cough*
You are forgetting about Head Fis anime member population  we are living HF proof

We are pretty big.... Kinda


----------



## shigzeo

Headfi, my avatar is uncapitalised. The capital, just like being called a 'journalist' is something I've not earned yet.


----------



## MrViolin

what is this talk of gundams?
   
  Ohoho...  nice to see things!


----------



## Hawaiiancerveza

Has anyone heard anything about the To go AK100-111is?


----------



## Deadlovestory

Quote: 





mechgamer123 said:


> Haha, good to know if/when I ever get to visit Japan.
> *I guess it's true what they say then about the owner of fitear being an anime fan?*


 
   
  Mr. Suyama is indeed famous for being a hardcore anime (and anime songs) fan ; He even specifically created a model, the Monet (along with the theme character) to fit the musicality of anime songs.
   
  Quote: 





hawaiiancerveza said:


> Has anyone heard anything about the To go AK100-111is?


 
   
  I have. It's basically F111 that is impedance-matched specially for Astell&Kern AK100.
   
   


shigzeo said:


> I was more captivated by a yet unreleased ToGo! model that is, in Mrs. Suyama's words, "A go-getter," or "an earphone can do anything". I agree whole-heartedly.


 
   
  To be honest I'm really interested; I know that you probably isn't allowed to further reveal any informations about it, but some, uh, hints (driver configuration, shape or maybe soundsig) would be awesome!


----------



## shigzeo

Quote: 





deadlovestory said:


> Mr. Suyama is indeed famous for being a hardcore anime (and anime songs) fan ; He even specifically created a model, the Monet (along with the theme character) to fit the musicality of anime songs.
> 
> 
> I have. It's basically F111 that is impedance-matched specially for Astell&Kern AK100.
> ...


 
  I honestly don't know. Mrs. Suyama was incredibly earnest when she explained things and Mr. Suyama was making sure Frenchbat knew about the 335DW enough that I couldn't tell all the details. When I know more I'll chat.


----------



## H20Fidelity

That was an enjoyable read, thank you.


----------



## RochRx7

Great read. I'm a long time anime fan.. but haven't really gotten into the music side (other than intros and outros) ..
 This has got me wanting to try out some OSTs and maybe in the future get a pair from Suyama-san JUST for it. Thanks for sharing your experience bro. 

 "It was birthed from the Suyama hearing protection business, which is fathered by *Mr. Suyama’s father, Mr. Suyama*." (made me giggle lol)


----------



## shigzeo

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> That was an enjoyable read, thank you.


 
  Thank you for the comment. What is it that is most enjoyable? As a writer who writes to an audience, it helps to know what is helpful.
  Quote: 





rochrx7 said:


> Great read. I'm a long time anime fan.. but haven't really gotten into the music side (other than intros and outros) ..
> This has got me wanting to try out some OSTs and maybe in the future get a pair from Suyama-san JUST for it. Thanks for sharing your experience bro.
> 
> "It was birthed from the Suyama hearing protection business, which is fathered by *Mr. Suyama’s father, Mr. Suyama*." (made me giggle lol)


 
  Lots of Suyama's in FitEar.


----------



## Hawaiiancerveza

Whats that Astell&Kern AK100?


----------



## Deadlovestory

Quote: 





hawaiiancerveza said:


> Whats that Astell&Kern AK100?


 
  LOL. Weird, you ask about ToGo!AK100-111is but have no idea what A&K AK100 is.
   
So A&K AK100 is a high-end portable player, and it is quite popular in Japan right now. Technically speaking, the ToGo!AK100-111is is tuned specifically to match the 22-Ohm output impedance of the Astell&Kern portable player.
   
  I've only demo'd the AK100-111is, and it sounds exactly like portrayed in the FR graph I posted in the F111 thread. I highly doubt that there is any head-fier who owns the AK100-111is, as it is quite rare : It's only for sales in Japan via Rakuten, and is only made in very limited number.
   
  Anyways, we shouldn't spam off-topic things in this thread. Let's keep the discussion in the F111 thread.


----------



## mechgamer123

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





deadlovestory said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That's very fun to know. I've heard about the monet and seen the character, but I wasn't sure if that was actually anything he was interested in or if he just made that to appeal to otakus. Very cool that he's a fellow anime fan though 
  My dream IEM would probably be one of the fitear IEMs, too bad I probably won't get the chance to own them anytime in the near future 
  Quote: 





rochrx7 said:


> Great read. I'm a long time anime fan.. but haven't really gotten into the music side (other than intros and outros) ..
> This has got me wanting to try out some OSTs and maybe in the future get a pair from Suyama-san JUST for it. Thanks for sharing your experience bro.


 
  Some anime OSTs are excellent. While I haven't found too many yet, I have enjoyed the Clannad soundtrack (if you've seen clannad, it's a must own) as well as some of the other variations of some of the songs that KEY released on other albums.


----------



## H20Fidelity

shigzeo said:


> Thank you for the comment. What is it that is most enjoyable? As a writer who writes to an audience, it helps to know what is helpful.




I liked the way, you didn't take the whole tour overly serious, you expressed it was also a fun / social occasion as well. 

Sounds like you had a fun day.


----------



## Hawaiiancerveza

I see it posted up on Papan price.  
   
  http://www.pricejapan.com/front/e_good_info.php?code=1176&category=10
   
  Although it says theres a 3 week waiting period.  
   
  Quote:


deadlovestory said:


> LOL. Weird, you ask about ToGo!AK100-111is but have no idea what A&K AK100 is.
> 
> So A&K AK100 is a high-end portable player, and it is quite popular in Japan right now. Technically speaking, the ToGo!AK100-111is is tuned specifically to match the 22-Ohm output impedance of the Astell&Kern portable player.
> 
> ...


----------



## shigzeo

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I liked the way, you didn't take the whole tour overly serious, you expressed it was also a fun / social occasion as well.
> 
> Sounds like you had a fun day.


 
  I'll quote Canadian rapper, Classified and say, "You can never take yourself too serious." It's a mystery to me what he meant, but I think (in times of dazed drunkness) that I get his drift. I'm glad you did too.


----------



## RochRx7

Quote: 





mechgamer123 said:


> Some anime OSTs are excellent. While I haven't found too many yet, I have enjoyed the Clannad soundtrack (if you've seen clannad, it's a must own) as well as some of the other variations of some of the songs that KEY released on other albums.


 
  Thanks for the recommendation.. will probably look for it this week. I've just started getting into the whole K/J pop and anime OST side of music.. so far it's fun.. I've found and enjoyed so far Outlaw Star (beautiful vocal/poem-istic tracks) Naruto (pre-shippudden tracks more than post) Chobits, Harumi Suzumiya (your avatar!)

 edit: sorry to get side-tracked from topic on hand.. so.. on topic: when or where will you be making your next appearance Shigzeo? (btw, SNOW was 'the' Canadian rapper for me.... lol)


----------



## Kyzoryn

As an anime fan, and a music lover, I too enjoyed this read.


----------



## miprasetya

Hom many workers Suyama has in his facilities ?


----------



## shigzeo

Quote: 





miprasetya said:


> Hom many workers Suyama has in his facilities ?


 
  It's not that many. I'd guess between dental, hearing aid, the office and factory, plus all the support they have, it's 30-40. The number could even be smaller than that. The number working on customs and hearing aids are together and they are fewer than 10.


----------



## milarepa

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks for yet another great read shigzeo. To me what makes your writing so good is your ability to mix writing skills and humor into the dry numbers that nerds crave for. This makes it highly enjoyable and entertaining as well as informative to read your work. 
   
  Keep it up.


----------



## shigzeo

Quote: 





milarepa said:


> Thanks for yet another great read shigzeo. To me what makes your writing so good is your ability to mix writing skills and humor into the dry numbers that nerds crave for. This makes it highly enjoyable and entertaining as well as informative to read your work.
> 
> Keep it up.


 
  Well, gee, you've got me all read (sic) in the face. It was a pleasure to tour fitear and it has been a pleasure to see what other headfiers think of their stuff, not to mention of my often poorly edited stuff. Truth be told, I can't afford an editor now. As anyone who writes knows, editing your own stuff is a worthless endeavour. And my time... pretty much 6-7 days a week at 14 hours a pop between Studio ADS, ohm-image, and my patchy writing career. It is so nice when people take the time and effort to correct or inflate me.


----------



## Vemon

They should make a huge ciem for the gundam lol.


----------



## shigzeo

Quote: 





vemon said:


> They should make a huge ciem for the gundam lol.


 
  Is that inside information?


----------



## Dainity

impressive photos! what a delicate work, almost jewelry creation


----------



## wjklli11

God, I am still waiting on the stock for tg334!! Really wish fitear could speed up their production a bit...


----------



## tomscy2000

Maybe you can provide them with the seed money for more investment into hiring and training highly skilled, highly specialized workers... It'll cost you a lot more than $1350 though, methinks.


----------



## wjklli11

... 1350 is expensive enough for IEMs! If they can truly hire more people and began industrial mess production, I believe the cost would be a lot lower so as the price.


----------



## Komkrit

waiting for FitEar MH335^^​


----------



## shigzeo

Quote: 





wjklli11 said:


> ... 1350 is expensive enough for IEMs! If they can truly hire more people and began industrial mess production, I believe the cost would be a lot lower so as the price.


 
  Hello. This is very late. I understand from my conversations with FitEar that they are not keen on catering to the bottom of the heap. They have a brand image, a stable staff, quality construction that arguably is the best in the custom world, and hand made earphones look better than anyone else's hand-made earphones.
   
  A custom earphone is either a luxury product or a professional tool. It is not a toy. Some companies have developed their earphones like toys, and that is fine, but FitEar are not a Toyota, they are more of a Ferrari. They are not a Trek, they are a Guru. Hand made, specialised, and full of pride. That may or may not be your cup of tea, but anyone who has tried one (sound like or not like) can likely attest to their workmanship that really isn't rivalled. 
   
  Now, I'd prefer them to be able to do artwork and have more cable options, but, just like Ocharaku, I'm fully glad that they do things their own way rather than blanket the market with as-cheap-as-possible stuff.


----------



## longbowbbs

Good points Shig. High end custom products are in their own category.


----------



## shigzeo

I for one am glad to see the emergence of a few very focused makers (FitEar and Ocharaku) who don't seem to be aiming for the low end at all but are making earphones like some people make nice bicycles: by hand; and spend lots of time designing the tech, not just the shells, that go into each one. 
   
  Keeping it in the country, keeping it hi-tech, keeping it boutique - these are all the marks of proud manufacturing. Who knows, both companies may eventually abandon this model. Currently, they are rocking it hard and I love it.


----------



## longbowbbs

shigzeo said:


> I for one am glad to see the emergence of a few very focused makers (FitEar and Ocharaku) who don't seem to be aiming for the low end at all but are making earphones like some people make nice bicycles: by hand; and spend lots of time designing the tech, not just the shells, that go into each one.
> 
> Keeping it in the country, keeping it hi-tech, keeping it boutique - these are all the marks of proud manufacturing. Who knows, both companies may eventually abandon this model. Currently, they are rocking it hard and I love it.



+1 to that. I love the Bicycle example. Very appropriate. The craftsmanship is fantastic.


----------



## Mimouille

Totally agree, that is the beauty of high end niche products.


----------



## longbowbbs

That's why I had such a good time at Decware...
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/654644/a-visit-to-decware


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

Still using the Fitear mh335 dw Sr in 2020. Sound very nice with vocals.


----------

